# Fehler 2000 Twitch.



## ASD_588 (11. Februar 2019)

Ich habe das Problem das ich in Twitch immer dann wenn vermutlich werbung kommen sollte der Fehler 2000 kommt.

Ich hab schon 4 verschiedene browser mit und ohne addons, verschiedenen einstellungen getestet geht nicht.
Twitch programm das selbe...

DNS an der Fritzbox getauscht.
Der fehler besteht seit ca 1 Woche.
Am handy hab ich keine prob.
Ich weis nicht weiter.


----------



## Bunkasan (12. Februar 2019)

Hatte das Problem auch mal ne Weile, bin dann auf einen alternativen player umgestiegen, vielleicht hilft der dir ja. Startet automatisch wenn man einen Stream öffnet, also kein Comfortverlust. Ist das selbe Plugin, gab nur scheinbar bei Chrome Probleme mit dem Namen.


Alternate Player for Twitch.tv - Chrome Web Store
Alternate Player for Twitch.tv – Get this Extension for  Firefox (en-US)


----------

